# How cold is too cold for a DT



## mylittlecholla (Jan 27, 2021)

How cold is too cold for a DT at night?


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2021)

mylittlecholla said:


> How cold is too cold for a DT at night?


If you don't want it to hibernate, I like to keep them no lower than 55-60, and they need to be able to warm up every day. If its cold and rainy, like it is now, then they need a heat source and basking lamp. When the weather is warm and sunny, they can bask to warm up.


----------



## mylittlecholla (Jan 27, 2021)

Tom said:


> If you don't want it to hibernate, I like to keep them no lower than 55-60, and they need to be able to warm up every day. If its cold and rainy, like it is now, then they need a heat source and basking lamp. When the weather is warm and sunny, they can bask to warm up.



Beautimous. Thanks for the specific 55-60#.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2021)

mylittlecholla said:


> Beautimous. Thanks for the specific 55-60#.


Don't you have a baby, now that I'm thinking about it? I like to keep babies closer to 70 at night. Adults can handle lower night temps.


----------



## mylittlecholla (Jan 29, 2021)

Tom said:


> Don't you have a baby, now that I'm thinking about it? I like to keep babies closer to 70 at night. Adults can handle lower night temps.


----------



## mylittlecholla (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks, Tom. Cholla is 3 1/2 years old and weighs 250 grams. She's about 5 1/2 inches long now,

I do keep her ambient temp indoors (where she's staying during this colder wetter weather) between 68 and 74 degrees. I was concerned because a couple of nights it fell to 58 or 60. This is because I have a crappy heating set up, which I'm working on correcting

Also re what must seem to you a really doofy question I must inquire again when my mini-radiant oil heater (400W) comes for her outdoor tortoise house, how do I connect it to the thermostat to it?

My son in law tried to explain it to me in his impatient, incredulous way, but I'm one of these visual people who usually has to actually see something done before I understand it. I know you can't show it to me in person, but maybe your written explanation will be easier for me to comprehend than his verbal one.

You're a blessing to this forum. Thank you for all the tortoises and tortoise keepers you help on a daily basis.


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2021)

mylittlecholla said:


> Also re what must seem to you a really doofy question I must inquire again when my mini-radiant oil heater (400W) comes for her outdoor tortoise house, how do I connect it to the thermostat to it?


It will be obvious once you have the heater and thermostat in your hands. The thermostat plugs into the wall. The thermostat also has a thin cord with a probe on the end. Mount the probe somewhere safe, about 6-8 inches from the floor, and far from the heat sources, but not too close to the door. Instead of plugging your heater into the wall, you will plug it into the receptacle on the thermostat. The thermostat will turn power on and off to the heater depending on the temperature. Turn the little built in dial type thermostat on the actual heater most of the way up, and set your thermostat to the temp you want. Sometimes it takes a few adjustments to get the temperature correct. Use a separate digital thermometer to set the temp. Don't trust the little numbers on the actual thermostat.


----------



## mylittlecholla (Jan 29, 2021)

Tom, you explanation above.is extremely succinct, clear and helpful. Everything makes much more sense to me now.

If I may trouble you one more time . . . but I just want to be absolutely sure. Should this mini-heater suffice to heat the tortoise house, or do I need to add another heating accessory?


----------

